# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  تو input فقط فارسی تایپ کنید یا فقط عدد تایپ کنید.

## olampiad

سلام و خسته نباشبد به دوستان عزیز
من فرم ثبت نامی دارم که تو بعضی از فیلد ها میخوام کاربر فقط فارسی بنویسه:
یعنی اگه زبان صفحه کلید هم en بود توی فیلد فارسی بنویسه.
آیا این کار شدنی هستش؟
آیا میشه تو بعضی از فیلد ها هم فقط خارجی بنویسه؟
من با چ تابعی میتونم این کار رو انجام بدم.
آیا واسه این کار تابعی سراغ دارید.
میشه ی توضیح مختصری در مورد این کار بدید.
خیلی ممنون

----------


## tux-world

بلی شدنی هستش. شما یکی از فارسی نویسهای جاوا اسکریپتهایی که دوستان نوشتن رو دانلود کنید و اتریبیوت lang رو به fa تغییر بدید. همین و بس. نتونستی چیزی پیدا کنی خبرم کن  :لبخند:

----------

